# Co Surgeon and Assistant Surgeon



## conleyclan (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello,

Can the same speciality bill for a co-surgoen and an assistant surgeon during the same surgery.  It would be a cardiac surgeon working with a cardiologist, then another cardiac surgeon working as an assistant surgeon.  I have not been billing for the 2nd cardiac surgeon as an assist and am being asked to show a policy that has this written.

Thank you,

Diane


----------



## amitkumar_s (Jan 8, 2013)

sweta is correct as both are surgeon hence we need to add 80 modifier for co surgeon.Godd sweta keep it up.


----------



## ajb1986 (Apr 19, 2013)

Medical Doctors can be assistant surgeons as well. You would put the 80 modifier.


----------

